
OceanGate submersible hits Titanic depth of 4,000 meters - curtis
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/oceangate-submersible-hits-titanic-depth-4000-meters-bahamas-test-dive/
======
leetrout
This is the first I've heard of this. In tech circles I feel like calling it
"oceangate" is odd because I immediately think of some sort of conspiracy or
drama :D

I was fascinated by the Titanic after the movie came out (~13 at the time) and
while the progress here to be able to take a trip to see the ship is
impressive I would be terrified to try something like that.

~~~
eesmith
While my first thought was Heaven's Gate.

